# Nikon 1 Lens Mount question regarding D7000



## Little_Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to these boards and I'm hoping to find an answer to a question.  I tried searching both the web and this forum, but I can't find an answer.  Maybe I'm searching incorrectly, since my searh phrase seems to just pull up unique threads on both cameras.

I currently have the D7000, and I am thinking about buying the nikon 1.  Can you use Nikon 1 lenses on the D7000 and vice versa?  The nikon-1 seems like a great camera for 'just hanging around' shots.  I really like the light weight and easy to use feature set.  

It would be sweet if I could use some of my macro lenses on the Nikon 1.  If not, no biggie, but I owuld just like to know this before I buy it.

Also, how about the other accessories like the external flash and external mic?  

Regarding the Nikon 1, please feel free to let me know how you all like it and think it is a good combo for the D7000.  

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## cnutco (Apr 2, 2012)

I would not think that there will be a mount from the Nikon 1 to the D7000, but I would think that there is a mount for the D7000 lens to the Nikon 1.

Look here!


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 3, 2012)

cnutco said:


> I would not think that there will be a mount from the Nikon 1 to the D7000, but I would think that there is a mount for the D7000 lens to the Nikon 1.Look here!


+1 the Nikon 1 system has a smaller sensor so the lens would vignette on the d7000.  There is an adapter to use dx and fx lenses on the Nikon 1 mount. Not sure of it is released yet.


----------



## KmH (Apr 4, 2012)

The mount on the Nikon 1 (Nikon1-mount) is different from the mount (F-mount) on the D7000.

The backspacing (distance from rear of lens to image sensor) on a Nikon 1 is very much shorter than the backspacing on Nikon DSLRs.

Consequently, sans an adapter, F-mount lenses won't mount on a Nikon 1 and Nikon 1 lenses won't mount on Nikon DSLRs.


----------

